# Company Reporting Dates



## TjamesX (18 February 2005)

I'm after the reporting dates of some companies - I realise that most can be found at;

http://www.egoli.com.au/clientservi...ments/Reporting_Season_1H_2005_date_egoli.pdf

But this doesn't seem to have all companies listed with the ASX. In specific I'm looking for when Codan (CDA) report and I have tried their website, the half yearly should be out this month some time.

I have also tried ASX website but I may be looking in the wrong place   

Cheers


----------



## phoenixrising (19 February 2005)

Hi,

CDA is 25th Feb

I got this of Airveiws reporting calender

www.airview.com

They also put out a daily and weekly free newsletter which is interesting.

Cheers


----------



## TjamesX (21 February 2005)

Thanks pheonix,

I tried the link - but i don't want to buy aircraft....maybe in a few years  
???????????

and I tried putting .au at the end and that didn't work either!

Cheers 
Tj


----------



## phoenixrising (22 February 2005)

Sorry guys, I'll try that again

www.aireview.com

Do they still make lear jets,could be nice

Cheers


----------

